# ipod app mit java



## sign (23. Feb 2011)

Kann man mit java apps für ipods schreiben??
danke
lg


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Feb 2011)

afaik: nein


----------



## sign (23. Feb 2011)

aber war ja fast klar....
danke
lg


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Feb 2011)

aber du kannst apps für android programmieren . Ist eh viel besser


----------



## MarderFahrer (24. Feb 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> aber du kannst apps für android programmieren . Ist eh viel besser



Ist Ansichtssache. Wenn ich da so an den Emulator denke...


----------



## schalentier (24. Feb 2011)

Soweit ich weiss, ist der Emulator vom XCode noch viel schlimmer als der Android... (und ueber die gesamte Toolchain brauchen wir gar net reden...)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Feb 2011)

Ich kenne beides. Warum (finde ich) ist Android besser?:
- Ich kann Java verwenden
- Ich brauche keine Händlerlizens um die App auf meinem Handy zu testen (keine Bindung an einen Emulator!)
- ich zahle einmal für die Händlerlizens, bei Apple darf ich hier noch 100$ im Jahr zahlen.
- Ich kann apps *ohne* Appstore verteilen!
- Ich brauche nicht zwingend einen Mac um zu programmieren


----------



## MarderFahrer (25. Feb 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne beides. Warum (finde ich) ist Android besser?:
> - Ich kann Java verwenden
> - Ich brauche keine Händlerlizens um die App auf meinem Handy zu testen (keine Bindung an einen Emulator!)
> - ich zahle einmal für die Händlerlizens, bei Apple darf ich hier noch 100$ im Jahr zahlen.
> ...



Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand, aber Nachteile gibt es auch:

Wenn man ohne "Appstore" verteilt muss man sich natürlich alleine um den gesamten Vertrieb kümmern
Bandbreite bereitstellen, Shop System aufsetzen/betreuen, Invoices, Rückbuchungen usw.
Auch in der neuesten Fassung ist der Market Place nicht wirklich ein schöner Platz um seine Apps anzupreisen
Durch die Unmenge an Geräten müsste man zig versch. Hardware Möglichkeiten beim programmieren berücksichtigen um niemand auszuschließen
Ebenso müsste man angeben, dass ein App zwar mit ver. 2.3 läuft, aber nur mit einem speziellen Android Handy flüssig läuft
Lustig ist ebenfalls, dass solange der Marketplace schon besteht, und Google nun wirklich keine regionale Firma ist, es immer noch so ist, dass man in manchen Ländern keine paid apps kaufen kann und in anderen keine paid apps einstellen kann
Von der Zahlungsart Google Checkout wollen wir mal gar nicht erst anfangen
Und am Schluß sei noch erwähnt, dass nicht wenige Entwickler, die auf beiden Platformen anbieten sagen, dass die Android Kunden viel viel viel weniger ausgeben für paid apps und fast nur gratis apps laden

Vom rein wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus ist es immer noch so, dass am Appstore von Apple im Moment noch keiner rankommt. Die 99$ im Jahr sind sogesehen nicht nur für die Developer Lizenz. Damit zahlt man genauergesagt für die gesamte bereitgestellte Infrastruktur und Services des Appstores und alles drumherum. Wie schon erwähnt wären das: Platform, Hosting, Buchhaltung, Rechnungswesen. Gepaart mit dem großen "Publikumsverkehr" und deren Kaufkraft ist das für kleinere Startups ein ziemlich guter Deal. Es würde solch ein Startup einiges mehr kosten als 99$ im Jahr wenn sie diese Sachen alle selber stemmen müssten. Für den gelegentlichen Hobby Progger ist das natürlich weniger wichtig.


----------



## SebastianM (25. Feb 2011)

@sign: Lass ich von den Trolls nicht bequatschen, natürlich kannst du das auch mit Java programmierern, du musst es nur cross kompilieren, da auf den Geräten keine JVM läuft. Inwieweit das für dich sinnvoll ist kannst aber nur du selbst entscheiden


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Feb 2011)

MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand, aber Nachteile gibt es auch:
> 
> Wenn man ohne "Appstore" verteilt muss man sich natürlich alleine um den gesamten Vertrieb kümmern
> Bandbreite bereitstellen, Shop System aufsetzen/betreuen, Invoices, Rückbuchungen usw.
> ...


Dein erster Punkt fällt schon mal weg. Weil man eben auch den Google-Market-Place hat. Du kannst eine erweiterte Option nicht als Nachtteil bezeichnen, da du Sie nicht nutzen musst! Dann sind manche deiner Argumente "kein schöner platz" rein Subjektiv. Sorry aber diese Sorte Argumente kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. 
Ach ja, jede App für IPod läuft auch flüssig auf neueren OS-Version oder auf den anderen Endgeräten(IPhone/IPad). Da zeigt die realität das Gegenteil. Auch hier fällt das Argument weg.
Zu Google Checkout kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich noch nie verwendet. Also sag was dazu.
Dein letzer Punkt ist ebenso pro-Android. Entwickler stehen nicht unter dem Druck, den jährlichen Preis der Händlerlizens wieder einzunehmen, weswegen Sie hier Ihre Software auch kostenlos anbieten können! 

Zum Thema Händerlizens: Das drumherum hast du bei Google ebendso auch ohne die kosten. Und du wirst von Apple dazu genötigt diese Lizens zu kaufen, selbst wenn du nur kleine Hobby-Programme für den Eigengebrauch entwickeln willst (vom Jail-Break mal abgesehen). 

Sorry, aber ich kann hier keinen wirklichen Nachteil erkennen. Zwar Probleme (wie die verschiedenen Endgeräte), aber diese Probleme hat auch Apple!



SebastianM hat gesagt.:


> @sign: Lass ich von den Trolls nicht bequatschen, natürlich kannst du das auch mit Java programmierern, du musst es nur cross kompilieren, da auf den Geräten keine JVM läuft. Inwieweit das für dich sinnvoll ist kannst aber nur du selbst entscheiden



Geht afaik nicht mit Java. Flash würde soetwas bieten, aber Java glaube nicht.


----------



## The_S (25. Feb 2011)

XMLVM - Overview


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (25. Feb 2011)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> XMLVM - Overview



Und das funktioniert? Z. B. Java-Bytecode zu C++ oder direkt in eine .exe? Was ist mit der Runtime?


----------



## ARadauer (25. Feb 2011)

Bevor ich das selber nicht ausprobiert habe, bin ich skeptisch...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Feb 2011)

Stelle ich mir sehr nervig vor, damit eine App zu entwickeln. Dazu kommt noch: ohne Händlerlizens oder Jail Break bekommste die App auch nicht auf dein Endgerät. 
Ob sich damit auch dinge wie Multitouch, Erkennung der Neigung etc. möglich sind, zweifel ich an dieser Stelle auch mal an.


----------



## The_S (25. Feb 2011)

kA ob das funktioniert. Noch nie verwendet. Aber mal nen kleinen Vortrag drüber gesehen  . Ist aber schon ne Weile her.


----------



## SebastianM (25. Feb 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Stelle ich mir sehr nervig vor, damit eine App zu entwickeln. Dazu kommt noch: ohne Händlerlizens oder Jail Break bekommste die App auch nicht auf dein Endgerät.
> Ob sich damit auch dinge wie Multitouch, Erkennung der Neigung etc. möglich sind, zweifel ich an dieser Stelle auch mal an.


Blödsinn. Du hast dich offenbar Null damit beschäftigt, warum warst du trotzdem der Erste der auf die Frage geantwortet hat?

PS: Lizen*z*


----------



## timbeau (25. Feb 2011)

Da du dich ja so toll damit auszukennen scheinst...wie gehts denn?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Feb 2011)

Don't feed the troll. Sowas musst du einfach ignorieren. Iwann lernt er lesen und mal einen Gang zurückzuschalten.


----------



## ice-breaker (25. Feb 2011)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Da du dich ja so toll damit auszukennen scheinst...wie gehts denn?


es ist ein CROSS-COMPILER, also nachher ein Kompilat wie mit der ObjectiveC-Toolchain, also auch möglich dieses über den AppStore zu vertreiben.
In der Praxis ist es aber sicherlich eher unbrauchbar, denn für die vielen Schnittstellen von Apple gibt es da sicherlich kein Java-Pendant um darauf zugreifen zu können.



MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Vom rein wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus ist es immer noch so, dass am Appstore von Apple im Moment noch keiner rankommt.


100% ack



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja, jede App für IPod läuft auch flüssig auf neueren OS-Version oder auf den anderen Endgeräten(IPhone/IPad). Da zeigt die realität das Gegenteil. Auch hier fällt das Argument weg.


Das stimmt schon, wenn es doch mal nicht so sein sollte ist das eine alles andere als signifkante Ausnahme, zumal mit jeder Generation potentere Hardware drinnesteckt.



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Zu Google Checkout kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich noch nie verwendet. Also sag was dazu.


Du brauchst eine Kreditkarte dafür, in den USA ist das Gang und Gebe, hier eher nicht. Für iTunes kannst du auch an jeder Tanke iTunes-Karten kaufen so dass du noch nichtmal ein Bankkonto benötigen würdest, der Vertrieb kostet Apple einiges, hat Google auch nicht.
Das sind Punkte warum bezahlte Apps bei Apple so populär sind, es ist absolut simpel etwas zu kaufen und es gibt für jeden Kunden eine Bezahloption, die ihm passt.



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Dein letzer Punkt ist ebenso pro-Android. Entwickler stehen nicht unter dem Druck, den jährlichen Preis der Händlerlizens wieder einzunehmen, weswegen Sie hier Ihre Software auch kostenlos anbieten können!


Das ist eher pro Android-Nutzer 
Wenn Apps kostenlos angeboten werden verdient der Entwickler nichts, bei Arbeiten von wenigen Stunden ok, bei viel mehr schon doof. Und ein Freemium-Model (kostenlose abgespeckte App + kostenpflichtige vollständige App) funktioniert auf Grund der "Kostenlos-Mentalität" und dem unzureichenden Bezahlsystem auf Android nunmal nicht.


Zusammenfassen ist Android imho ein System mehr ausgelegt auf kostenlose Apps für den Nutzer, Wirtschaftlichkeit wie bei Apple für Entwickler ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen* nicht gegeben.

* z.B. teure Software wie Navi-Software wo es sich auch mal lohnt sich die Mühe für Google Checkout zu machen, aber die vielen 99ct Apps wie bei Apple die durch die Masse Einnahmen bringen sind bei Googles Plattform fehl am Platz, und für Entwickler zu unrentabel wenn Apps auf dutzenden Androids getestet werden müssen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Feb 2011)

MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Von der Zahlungsart Google Checkout wollen wir mal gar nicht erst anfangen



Ja, da hattest du recht. Ich hoffe die ziehen wenigstens Paypal noch nach.



			
				ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Apps kostenlos angeboten werden verdient der Entwickler nichts


Werbung? Und dann liegt es am Entwickler, ob er es kostenlos zur verfügung stellt. Aber in Anbetracht der i.d.T. schlechten bezahlmöglichkeit, läuft das ganze wohl auf "kostenlos-mit-werbung" raus.



> Zusammenfassen ist Android imho ein System mehr ausgelegt auf kostenlose Apps für den Nutzer, Wirtschaftlichkeit wie bei Apple für Entwickler ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen* nicht gegeben.


Jup.

Trotzdem sehe ich für Entwickler nach wie vor mehr Vorteile als Nachtteile unter Android. Ich kann mir eben mal eine Software schreiben (die vllt nur für mich von nutzen ist) und diese auf meinem Handy verwenden, ohne Jailbreakn oder eine Händler-lizen*s* zu erwerben.


----------



## SebastianM (25. Feb 2011)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Da du dich ja so toll damit auszukennen scheinst...wie gehts denn?


Soll ich dir jetzt erklären wie man Multitouch oder das Accelerometer anspricht mit xmlvm oder was erwartest du von mir? Wen solche Details interessieren der kann das gerne selbst in der Dokumentation oder den Beispielprojekten nachlesen. Punkt ist aber, dass alle Vermutungen und Aussagen die der Salat in dem gequoteten Post getroffen hat einfach grundfalsch sind: ergo, er hat sich ganz offensichtlich kein bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt, trotzdem ganz vorne dabei hier Falschaussagen zu verbreiten und Diskussionen anzuzetteln, die dem Fragesteller erstmal überhaupt nicht weiterhelfen... *TOP*


----------



## timbeau (28. Feb 2011)

Ich höre nur "Cross-Compiler" aber keine Infos dazu. Du sagst doch, Java läuft auch auf iOs.


----------



## ice-breaker (28. Feb 2011)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Ich höre nur "Cross-Compiler" aber keine Infos dazu. Du sagst doch, Java läuft auch auf iOs.



Nein, das sagt keiner. Java läuft *nicht* auf iOS.
XMLVM ist ein Cross-Compiler er kompiliert also z.B. Java-Code in ein ObjectiveC Kompilat, welches dann auf iOS ausgeführt werden kann, also eine Art Quellcodetransformation: mache aus Java-Code ObjectiveC-Code


----------

